# Presentadora de TVE se nos vuelve magufa. ¡Llamad a Newtrola!



## cuñado de bar (28 Oct 2022)

Dentro de una semana:

Despedida Raquel Martínez. Es una decisión de la dirección de RTVE para modernizar a la plantilla.


----------



## Dr Zar (28 Oct 2022)

Menudas lentejas madre mía que lentejas y además muy inteligente.Mujer completa.


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Oct 2022)

Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.

El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (28 Oct 2022)

Mirando todo su historial parece que es bastante facha. Entre eso y esto, sumada a la ausencia de memeces progres en su historial, tengo claro que esta está de nuestro lado:


----------



## Lana (28 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



Claro claro, va a ser cosa de la altitud. Y lo de que la estela no sea recta será debido a las turbulencias


----------



## astroman (28 Oct 2022)

es de hace tiempo a esta mujer ya la largaron creo....es mejor salir como ha salido todo histerica la mujera del tiempo de la 1,diciendo que este calor no es normal y no lo es...y que tenemos que tomar medidas urgentes ya!!! y que habra que acostumbrarse a la nueva normalidad climatica,la nueva normalidad,la nueva normalidad,mientras nos fumigan con dios sabe que,que ya ni lo ocultan,venga a coger el patinete y a comer grillos,irrespónsables


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

Buena hembra...En hilo clickbait ya comentado en su día.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-presentadora-del-24-horas-tve-dice-que-los-chemtrails-existen.1141120/


----------



## belenus (28 Oct 2022)

.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

astroman dijo:


> es de hace tiempo a esta mujer ya la largaron creo....es mejor salir como ha salido todo histerica la mujera del tiempo de la 1,diciendo que este calor no es normal y no lo es...y que tenemos que tomar medidas urgentes ya!!! y que habra que acostumbrarse a la nueva normalidad climatica,la nueva normalidad,la nueva normalidad,mientras nos fumigan con dios sabe que,que ya ni lo ocultan,venga a coger el patinete y a comer grillos,irrespónsables



No, sigue ahí.


----------



## amigos895 (28 Oct 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Dentro de una semana:
> 
> Despedida Raquel Martínez. Es una decisión de la dirección de RTVE para modernizar a la plantilla.



Es del 2019, ya ha pasado más de 3 años y nada.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (28 Oct 2022)

2019... lol


----------



## jake (28 Oct 2022)

Presentaba el Telediario de La 1 pero la relegaron a boletines continuos del 24 Horas


----------



## Kubernet0 (28 Oct 2022)

Esta mujer siempre ha tenido una mirada desconcertante como de…. Serpiente?


----------



## W8m (28 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



Bonita explicación oficialista, que se derrumba con la simple observación cuando ves que las estelas más altas van bajando y haciéndose cada vez más gordas a la misma altura que otras desaparecen, hasta dejar lo que fue un cielo azul soleado despejado en un día con el cielo sucio nublado


----------



## Sabinisimo (28 Oct 2022)

astroman dijo:


> es de hace tiempo a esta mujer ya la largaron creo....es mejor salir como ha salido todo histerica la mujera del tiempo de la 1,diciendo que este calor no es normal y no lo es...y que tenemos que tomar medidas urgentes ya!!! y que habra que acostumbrarse a la nueva normalidad climatica,la nueva normalidad,la nueva normalidad,mientras nos fumigan con dios sabe que,que ya ni lo ocultan,venga a coger el patinete y a comer grillos,irrespónsables



+info?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Esta mujer siempre ha tenido una mirada desconcertante como de…. Serpiente?



Serpiente le daba yo hasta dejarla sin cascabel.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

__





Raquel Martínez: "Los medios son el hábitat natural de los falsos profetas" - Libertad Digital






www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## maxkuiper (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Migue111 (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## John Connor (28 Oct 2022)

No hay materia en el sistema solar para ponerle mercerías a este mujerón.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> No hay materia en el sistema solar para ponerle mercerías a este mujerón.



En el artículo que he pasado las fotos son actuales.

43 años.


----------



## destrozo (28 Oct 2022)

::


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Oct 2022)

belenus dijo:


> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243323
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243324




Es que pones la caja tonta un momento y sólo hay pojramas espeluznantes que dan ente terror y repelús.

to la doctrina de hipnosis programante ahí, a saco, a todas horas


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



Claro que sí wapi.


----------



## derepen (28 Oct 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Esta mujer siempre ha tenido una mirada desconcertante como de…. Serpiente?


----------



## Arthur69 (28 Oct 2022)

La pobre.
Se ha dejado convencer.
Ojalá la tuviera a mano y me dejará convencerla por un fin de semana namás.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Oct 2022)

en el 4:50
no hase falta disir mas
y además, inteligente
veo que ha sido madre, bien por ella. Hay que conservar esa genética.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Decipher (28 Oct 2022)

Hasta yo me empiezo a creer lo de los chemtrails, lo de esta mañana no era normal.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Oct 2022)

Tremendisima señora. Belleza e inteligencia aunadas en una mente preclara y antiprogre.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Hasta yo me empiezo a creer lo de los chemtrails, lo de esta mañana no era normal.



en madrid llevamos dos mesecitos cojonudos, con una neblina asquerosa que tapa el sol todo el día. Y luego no traen ni lluvias ni nada. Lo que no me cuadra mucho es que si las élites respiran el mismo aire que la plebe se jodan ellos también... pero haberlos, haylos. No hay más que mirar parriba.


----------



## Decipher (28 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en madrid llevamos dos mesecitos cojonudos, con una neblina asquerosa que tapa el sol todo el día. Y luego no traen ni lluvias ni nada. Lo que no me cuadra mucho es que si las élites respiran el mismo aire que la plebe se jodan ellos también... pero haberlos, haylos. No hay más que mirar parriba.



Estoy en el culo del mundo y lo mismo. Y por aquí no hay aeropuertos.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Oct 2022)

hombre, eso precisamente no tiene pinta de chemtrail


----------



## Shy (28 Oct 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Claro claro, va a ser cosa de la altitud. Y lo de que la estela no sea recta será debido a las turbulencias



Con la altitud cambia la temperatura, densidad, presión y composición del aire. Así que sí, va a ser por la altitud. Lo de la estela no recta es porque se disuelve y el viento la dispersa cuando cambian los parámetros que he dicho antes, y sí, lo has adivinado, el viento también depende de la altitud. 

Las estelas de condensación de forman bajo determinadas condiciones y sí, altitud otra vez, siempre bastante alto, nunca verás una estela de condensación en aviones que vuelen bajo.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> hombre, eso precisamente no tiene pinta de chemtrail



la verdad es que no. Pero esos ojos me dicen "ponte la kkuna" y me meto las 5 dosis o las que vayan ya del tirón.
Los ojos de ella, digo.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la verdad es que no. Pero esos ojos me dicen "ponte la kkuna" y me meto las 5 dosis o las que vayan ya del tirón.
> Los ojos de ella, digo.



es una MILF ya


----------



## ussser (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cognome (28 Oct 2022)

Subnormales que sois, el teatrillo, de _soy distinta, pienso, voy de critica, _
Todo para poner una cuantas pollas duras de más.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Oct 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1243458



@Shy , qué te parece?


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2022)

W8m dijo:


> Bonita explicación oficialista, que se derrumba con la simple observación cuando ves que las estelas más altas van bajando y haciéndose cada vez más gordas a la misma altura que otras desaparecen, hasta dejar lo que fue un cielo azul soleado despejado en un día con el cielo sucio nublado



Eso y el BOE, donde se autorizan las fumigaciones aéreas. Es oficial, no es ningún secreto.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1243458



Ezooo zonh eztehlazz de condenzazioh, magufoh, que zoiz unoh magufoh!


----------



## lonbo (28 Oct 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1243458



Qué barbaridad.


----------



## fachacine (28 Oct 2022)

No me esperaba que twitteara en modo antiprogre, me ha sorprendido para bien. Es muy guapa y parece muy señora, no me la imagino ni soltando tacos. Que tengo hijos es un punto a su favor, esa genética es la que debe prevalecer.


----------



## NXT (28 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso y el BOE, donde se autorizan las fumigaciones aéreas. Es oficial, no es ningún secreto.



Desde luego que no es ningún secreto.













Otra cosa muy distinta es ver esto y creer que nos están fumigando:


----------



## VHS (28 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en madrid llevamos dos mesecitos cojonudos, con una neblina asquerosa que tapa el sol todo el día. Y luego no traen ni lluvias ni nada. Lo que no me cuadra mucho es que si las élites respiran el mismo aire que la plebe se jodan ellos también... pero haberlos, haylos. No hay más que mirar parriba.



Aquí en Levante igual. A finales de septiembre aquí ya suele caer la del pulpo. Estamos finiquitando octubre y todo es niebla asquerosa y cielo medio emborronado sin ni una gota.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Oct 2022)

No parece española por todo eso que elogiáis... No será reptiliana?


----------



## Dr Zar (28 Oct 2022)

Como a un cajón que no cierra.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Oct 2022)

Vaya ojazos tiene


----------



## unaburbu (28 Oct 2022)

No es la primera vez que escribe tuits con dos ovarios. Misdies a esta mujer currando en la boca del lobo.


----------



## Abner (28 Oct 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Claro claro, va a ser cosa de la altitud. Y lo de que la estela no sea recta será debido a las turbulencias



Va a ser que eres tontico, igual que la presentadora, que parece que la carrera de periodismo le ha dado un máster en doctorado en física de fluidos.

Enviado desde mi M2101K9AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rondo (28 Oct 2022)

Como mucho será pepera,no soñeis que es de vox


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (28 Oct 2022)

pillo finiquito


----------



## W8m (28 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en madrid llevamos dos mesecitos cojonudos, con una neblina asquerosa que tapa el sol todo el día. Y luego no traen ni lluvias ni nada. Lo que no me cuadra mucho es que si las élites respiran el mismo aire que la plebe se jodan ellos también... pero haberlos, haylos. No hay más que mirar parriba.



Distinguiendo élite "verdadera" que no viven aquí, de mandados que sí viven aquí, los que aplican esa agenda son transhumanistas, están deseando perpetuarse pasando su "consciencia" (si es que esa gente tiene tal cosa) a un medio digital.

Entendiendo esto, si lo que están lanzando con las fumigaciones es el "smart dust" que lleva años fabricando hitachi, y más a día de hoy que conocemos las nanoparticulas de grafeno y las publicaciones científicas que hay respecto a la neuromodulacion a través de radiofrecuencia una vez esas nanoparticulas se alojan en el cerebro...

Pues realmente a la verdadera "élite" les daría igual estar respirando eso, ya que igualmente ellos serían dueños del cotarro y quienes tiene el poder de controlar esa tecnología de neuromodulacion con respecto a los demás

Además seguramente tengan formas de limpiar esas cosas del cuerpo, que nosotros sepamos nac-glutatión ayuda a eliminar las nanoparticulas de grafeno, e ir bien de vitaminas siempre ayuda


Por otra parte si los chemtrails que usan son los que necesitan para que reboten las ondas de haarp y controlar el clima, metales pesados como se ven análisis etc, realmente les debe dar igual ya que lo verían como un medio para un fin, que es que ellos sigan manteniendo el poder

Hay otras élites comiendondoles la tostada


----------



## W8m (28 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Con la altitud cambia la temperatura, densidad, presión y composición del aire. Así que sí, va a ser por la altitud. Lo de la estela no recta es porque se disuelve y el viento la dispersa cuando cambian los parámetros que he dicho antes, y sí, lo has adivinado, el viento también depende de la altitud.
> 
> Las estelas de condensación de forman bajo determinadas condiciones y s*í, altitud otra vez, siempre bastante alto, nunca verás una estela de condensación en aviones que vuelen bajo.*



Pues sí que se pueden ver, incluso despegando, solo se necesita el suficiente frío


----------



## ussser (28 Oct 2022)

Hoy entraban nubes cargadas desde el sur, prácticamente no cayó ni una gota, entre los claros podían verse aviones fumigado todo el día.

El sol que salía entre las nubes, ardía en la cara que no era normal, las luz al filtrarse por esa neblina jodida los ojos.

Cada uno que crea lo que quiera, los comemierdas que sigan a lo suyo. La agenda climática continúa.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Oct 2022)

Melafo de manual


----------



## URULOK (28 Oct 2022)

Esta señora ya tiene algunos comentarios en contra incluso de sus actuales jefes y criticando el rojerío 

creo que la tienen en 24h por qué no la podrán despedir


----------



## Tronio (28 Oct 2022)

Me la pido prime


----------



## Stelio Kontos (28 Oct 2022)

Le dejaba todo el grumo dentro.


----------



## ussser (28 Oct 2022)

La buena señora expone públicamente los chemtrails y esto es lo que se lleva.

Merecemos todo lo que nos pase.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Desde luego que no es ningún secreto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro que escribe sin conocimiento:






BOE.es - BOE-A-2020-4492 Orden SND/351/2020, de 16 de abril, por la que se autoriza a las Unidades NBQ de las Fuerzas Armadas y a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias a utilizar biocidas autorizados por el Ministerio de Sanidad en las labores de desinfección para hacer frente a la crisis sanitaria ocasionada por el COVID-19.







www.boe.es





"Las unidades de defensa NBQ de las Fuerzas Armadas y la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) disponen de medios personales, materiales, procedimientos y el adiestramiento suficiente para llevar a cabo desinfecciones aéreas, pues son operaciones que ejecutan regularmente, con la salvedad de que en vez de emplear productos biocidas lo hacen con otros productos químicos descontaminantes"


Desde la plandemia están fumigando con la excusa del coronavirus a la población, a ver si os enteráis atontados.


----------



## machotafea (28 Oct 2022)

W8m dijo:


> Distinguiendo élite "verdadera" que no viven aquí, de mandados que sí viven aquí, los que aplican esa agenda son transhumanistas, están deseando perpetuarse pasando su "consciencia" (si es que esa gente tiene tal cosa) a un medio digital.
> 
> Entendiendo esto, si lo que están lanzando con las fumigaciones es el "smart dust" que lleva años fabricando hitachi, y más a día de hoy que conocemos las nanoparticulas de grafeno y las publicaciones científicas que hay respecto a la neuromodulacion a través de radiofrecuencia una vez esas nanoparticulas se alojan en el cerebro...
> 
> ...



Eres MUY tonto.


----------



## superloki (28 Oct 2022)

Soy de los que NUNCA ha creído en el tema de los chemtrails, más que nada por el coste que supondría hacer algo así. Aparte también que eso dañaría a todo el mundo, incluyendo a los que propagan esa mierda. Sin embargo, tengo que reconocer que en estos últimos meses estoy viendo cosas muy raras en el cielo que no había visto antes. Algo muy cantoso y descarado que ya me está generando dudas. Además de eso, viendo la gente que nos gobierna ya me creo cualquier cosa que decidan hacer, incluso si perjudica la salud de la gente. Lo que se ve en los cielos muchos días NO ES NORMAL... así de claro...


----------



## Karamba (28 Oct 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Soy de los que NUNCA ha creído en el tema de los chemtrails, más que nada por el coste que supondría hacer algo así. Aparte también que eso dañaría a todo el mundo, incluyendo a los que propagan esa mierda. Sin embargo, tengo que reconocer que en estos últimos meses estoy viendo cosas muy raras en el cielo que no había visto antes. Algo muy cantoso y descarado que ya me está generando dudas. Además de eso, viendo la gente que nos gobierna ya me creo cualquier cosa que decidan hacer, incluso si perjudica la salud de la gente. Lo que se ve en los cielos muchos días NO ES NORMAL... así de claro...



¿No te estarás volviendo un poco "superloki"?
P.D.: Era broma.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (28 Oct 2022)

La conozco personalmente. No puedo hablar (soy un caballero) pero me cayó muy bien.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La conozco personalmente. No puedo hablar (soy un caballero) pero me cayó muy bien.



Dirías que novaxxed supongo...


----------



## ChortiHunter (28 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



Pues si el de la izquierda vuela más alto, al hacer más frío debería 'condensarse' allí, pero pasa todo lo contrario, así que te sale el tiro por la culata. La parienta tiene razón. Cuantos no hemos visto nubes normales y bonitas en el cielo, después pasan unos aviones en trayectoria de U y de repente las nubes desaparecen, pasa a haber una neblina en el cielo? Un poco en correlación con lo que dijo ese terrorista que decía que iba a tapar el sol para 'combatir' el calentamiento hueval.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (28 Oct 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Dirías que novaxxed supongo...



Entonces éramos unos chavales.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (28 Oct 2022)

Menudo morbazo me dio esta tía siempre joder, milf TOP con genes nórdicos, que no se pone asquerosa cuando envejece como el 90% de las españolas.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Entonces éramos unos chavales.



No claro, digo tu opinión.

Yo apostaría a que no lleva una dosis. 

Y su hija puede que ni vacunas.

Cuando tienes narices a soltar en tu Twitter esta movida de los chemtrails, estando en su posición, es que ya has olido el azufre, pienso.

Edit: parece bastante creyente, así que seguramente no haya caído en la trampa.


----------



## Rilakkuma (28 Oct 2022)

Que pena. Y estos son los que informan.


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.




Para estas cosas se mira el flightradar24 antes de twittear.


----------



## FOYETE (28 Oct 2022)

Todos los medios opinando exactamente lo mismo con las mismas palabras.


----------



## keler (28 Oct 2022)

me
la
fo


----------



## George Orwell (28 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



¿Cuánto es "mucho más alto" a juzgar por la foto donde ambas naves son visibles? El gradiente de presión y temperatura tiene que ser suficientemente alto.


----------



## delta74 (28 Oct 2022)

eso hace 30 años se veía también, con que cosas pasais el rato


----------



## davincy (28 Oct 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Dentro de una semana:
> 
> Despedida Raquel Martínez. Es una decisión de la dirección de RTVE para modernizar a la plantilla.



Pero si la publicación es de 2019


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Pero si la publicación es de 2019



Sí, pero las fotos que he colgado yo después son de 2022.

Uno hace lo que puede para arreglar el hilo...


----------



## NXT (28 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otro que escribe sin conocimiento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes esa desinfección aérea de la que habla el BOE:





















Así son los camiones de fumigación y desinfección que está empleando la UME


La UME estrena camiones multifunción para hacer frente a las diferentes tareas que tiene asignadas durante la crisis del coronavirus.




www.autopista.es













Así desinfecta la UME todos los rincones de España


Utilizan diferentes procedimientos según la zona en la que vayan a actuar




www.larazon.es





Ya me dirás qué tiene que ver con los contrails (Lo que los paletos ignorantes llaman "chemtrails") que ha habido en el cielo prácticamente desde que existe la aviación y mucho antes de esta publicación del BOE.

La fumigación se hace a corta distancia. Da igual lo que tirases a miles de metros de altura, se lo va a llevar el viento y va a quedar tan diseminado por la atmósfera que hasta un producto homeopático tendría más efecto. La tontería de los chemtrails simplemente no hay por dónde cogerla.


----------



## Tercios (28 Oct 2022)

BRÚDAL


----------



## el ejpertoc (28 Oct 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé puede ver


----------



## Setapéfranses (28 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



Mantente engañado.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (28 Oct 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> No sé puede ver



Sí, ya me he dado cuenta...


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Oct 2022)

le queda un telediario, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Aquí tienes esa desinfección aérea de la que habla el BOE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, por supuesto siempre se ha visto el cielo así, lo de Madrid hay días que es un escándalo, eso nunca lo he visto en la vida, pero seguid hablando de tonterías mientras nos fumigan.

Por cierto, un camión no es un medio aéreo...


----------



## NPI (29 Oct 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Todos los medios opinando exactamente lo mismo con las mismas palabras.



COPIA-PEGA en eso se basa la "INFORMACIÓN" en España(BOZALISTÁN)


----------



## Tornike (29 Oct 2022)

Tiene ojos de reptiliana. No me la fo


----------



## MrDanger (29 Oct 2022)

Es de Palencia, dio el pregón de los sanantolines hace unos años. 

En concreto creo que es de Velilla, el pueblo donde estaba la central térmica que voló Sánchez.


----------



## Persea (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



leiste la respuesta de twitter y ya te crees experto meteorologo











AEMET AL MARGEN DE LAS LLAMADAS “AVIONETAS ANTI-LLUVIAS”


El tema de las avionetas anti-lluvia es recurrente. Muchas personas están pidiendo la opinión de AEMET. Otras acusan a AEMET de estar detrás de todo esto. Por ello creemos necesario comparti…




aemetblog.es









__





Sembrando el cambio en la modificación artificial del tiempo a nivel mundial


Caliente o fría, contaminada o limpia, sobre una montaña o sobre un campo, las características de una nube son esenciales para el éxito o el fracaso en los esfuerzos de sembrar nubes.




public.wmo.int













Otra "conspiranoia" que resulta ser cierta. España admite haber rociado chemtrails mortales como parte del programa secreto de la ONU para luchar contra el covid-19 – Rambla Libre


El gobierno español ordenó al ejército rociar silenciosamente estelas químicas letales sobre sus ciudadanos con la autorización de la ONU bajo la cobertura del “estado de emergencia para la gestión de la situación de crisis sanitaria causada por Covid-19. El programa de estelas químicas, que...




ramblalibre.com













Bill Gates financia arrojar toneladas de calcio en la atmósfera para tapar el Sol y oscurecer la Tierra. Los peligros de esta geoingeniería global


El multimillonario estadounidense Bill Gates financia un proyecto de geoingeniería lanzado por investigadores de la Universidad de Harvard con la intención de "tapar el sol" para "enfriar el planeta"




kontrainfo.com













En 2016, el director de la CIA, habló sobre geoingeniería y manipulación climática – Rambla Libre


En 2016, el entonces director de la CIA, John Brennan, hablando en el globalista Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores sobre las tecnologías de geoingeniería y manipulación climática




ramblalibre.com













EXPOSED! Photos From INSIDE Chemtrail Planes Like You’ve NEVER Seen Before!


TEHRAN (Basirat)-




basirat.ir


----------



## astroman (29 Oct 2022)

Sabinisimo dijo:


> +info?



lo he visto en telegram,creo en el lobo estepario,la del tiempo como loca diciendo que esto tiene que parar,que no es normal el calor y que nos acostumbremos porque va a ser la nueva normalidad climatica


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (29 Oct 2022)

Tornike dijo:


> Tiene ojos de reptiliana. No me la fo


----------



## Persea (29 Oct 2022)

por cierto que el tuit de la señora es de 2019

no parece haberle afectado lo mas minimo


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

W8m dijo:


> Pues sí que se pueden ver, incluso despegando, solo se necesita el suficiente frío



En España no vas a ver eso, ya lo digo.


----------



## Persea (29 Oct 2022)

se ve que la tia es verso suelto

**


----------



## Persea (29 Oct 2022)

coñoooo que esta raquel es de las nuestras!!!


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> @Shy , qué te parece?



Que habría que ver donde es la foto y la temperatura que había.


----------



## castolo (29 Oct 2022)

Lentejas premium. Bonita por fuera y por dentro.


----------



## Tales90 (29 Oct 2022)

Mis respetos por esta mujer. Muchos dias es ya increiblemente cantoso. Aunque mi teoria es que deben estar usando un combustible de calidades pesimas y muy contaminantes.


----------



## SaRmY (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



¿Estratificación como esta?


----------



## El_Dioni (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Frysby (29 Oct 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Subnormales que sois, el teatrillo, de _soy distinta, pienso, voy de critica, _
> Todo para poner una cuantas pollas duras de más.



Se te ha olvidado el no homo. Si eres mujer perdona que no haya notado la envidia


----------



## Frysby (29 Oct 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> ¿Estratificación como esta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243688



Esperate que alguno te dirá que es el tubo de escape del avión


----------



## Kbkubito (29 Oct 2022)

astroman dijo:


> es de hace tiempo a esta mujer ya la largaron creo....es mejor salir como ha salido todo histerica la mujera del tiempo de la 1,diciendo que este calor no es normal y no lo es...y que tenemos que tomar medidas urgentes ya!!! y que habra que acostumbrarse a la nueva normalidad climatica,la nueva normalidad,la nueva normalidad,mientras nos fumigan con dios sabe que,que ya ni lo ocultan,venga a coger el patinete y a comer grillos,irrespónsables



La del tiempo, y el resto de perros vendidos, deberian tener en cuenta que hace nada explotó un volcán que mandó millones de toneladas de vapor de agua a la estratosfera provocando lo que hoy sufrimos.


----------



## teperico (29 Oct 2022)

Además de guapa inteligente!


----------



## astroman (29 Oct 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> La del tiempo, y el resto de perros vendidos, deberian tener en cuenta que hace nada explotó un volcán que mandó millones de toneladas de vapor de agua a la estratosfera provocando lo que hoy sufrimos.



si esos mismos del tiempo,que dijeron hace unos dias que esta vez vienen las lluvias,las "buenas" y no las de yoduro de plata a si tal cual y sin despeinarse delante de las camaras,lo de la modificacion climatica con tecnologia militar ya para otro dia....


----------



## NormanMan (29 Oct 2022)

yo como no entiendo no puedo opinar, pero siempre estaré de parte del pensamiento crítico.


----------



## cuñado de bar (29 Oct 2022)

El tweet lo saqué de otra noticia que lo ha puesto como novedad. Pensé que sería actual.


----------



## Tocomotxo (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



Ya llegan


----------



## Gotthard (29 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otro que escribe sin conocimiento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que tenga una eficacia cualquier aerosol expendido desde un avión tiene que echarse a muy baja altura, como mucho 10 metros, si no el viento lo mandara lejos y lo disolverá tanto que no será efectivo.

Cuando la patrulla aguila hace la bandera en el desfile de las fuerzas armadas ¿acaso se viene hasta el suelo y tiñe los edificios el polvo de colorines que echan?







Y eso que vuelan a unos 400-500 metros de altura.


----------



## Derroition Man (29 Oct 2022)

Creo recordar que tras ese twitt la retiraron una temporada de presentadora. Luego la repusieron.


----------



## NPI (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Oct 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Esta mujer siempre ha tenido una mirada desconcertante como de…. Serpiente?



A mi me ha recordado siempre a la presentadora de ELLOS VIVEN


----------



## Kubernet0 (29 Oct 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> A mi me ha recordado siempre a la presentadora de ELLOS VIVEN



Tal cual!!!


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Oct 2022)

Chemitralistas es a cambio climatico lo que 5Gistas es a vacunas.

Estúpidos (o intoxicadores) compañeros de viaje.






¿cuándo se pasaron los chemitralistas a calentólogos?


Antaño los chemitralistas eran gente preocupada por que los aviones estuviesen intoxicando a la gente fumigando productos productos químicos. Pero ultimamente hay muchos chemitralistas que se pasan a la teoría de que las trails son para calentar la atmosfera y evitar lluvias. Es decir son...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Chemitralistas es a cambio climatico lo que 5Gistas es a vacunas.
> 
> Estúpidos (o intoxicadores) compañeros de viaje.
> 
> ...



Fijate, como los magufos que desconfiaban de las vacunas, que son buenas para curar un virus asintomático, ¿Verdad?


----------



## MGJavier90 (29 Oct 2022)

Además es facha


----------



## R_Madrid (29 Oct 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Menudas lentejas madre mía que lentejas y además muy inteligente.Mujer completa.



inteligente si, pero lista no, va directa a la puta calle fijo


----------



## PasoLeati (29 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Para que tenga una eficacia cualquier aerosol expendido desde un avión tiene que echarse a muy baja altura, como mucho 10 metros, si no el viento lo mandara lejos y lo disolverá tanto que no será efectivo ...




En efecto.

Nótese lo bajo que vuelan los C-123 y el UH-1 en estas imágenes de los polémicos fumigados defoliantes _Ranch Hand_ en Vietnam:




















Mr. Grant da fe:


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## tHE dOG (29 Oct 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Esta no sabe que la temperatura del aire está estratificada.
> 
> El avion de la izda vuela mucho mas alto.



Serás subnormal. Se os mean en la cara y pedís más.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Oct 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1243804



ese dibujito, y con más estelas, fue visible en madric hace un par de semanas.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

htt ps://t.me/chemtrailslaquintacolumna/35730


----------



## PA\BE (29 Oct 2022)

El reflote del tweet no es casual.
VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA.







Los "chemtrails" serán las nuevas "vacunas".Se utilizarán de forma abierta y masiva para lograr un objetivo diametralmente opuesto con el que van a ser publicitados.

Necesitarán a muchos miguelesbosé para llamar locos a quienes señalen esta nueva maldad.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Esto es la primera vez que lo veo, asombroso.

ht tps://t.me/chemtrailslaquintacolumna/35730


----------



## Falnesatar (29 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Serás subnormal. Se os mean en la cara y pedís más.



Es un agentillo que intoxica los hilos de disidencia real, ya se le ha visto el plumero en bastantes hilos.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (29 Oct 2022)

Yo era escéptico con el tema de los chemtrails, pero viendo como de fumigar con yoduro de plata en boletines oficiales y en los medios como si fuesen "métodos tradicionales", estoy empezando a pensar que esto de modificar el clima ya llevan haciéndolo mucho tiempo.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (29 Oct 2022)

Melafo


----------



## Tercios (29 Oct 2022)

Cielo azul.

Chorros de aviones a lo bestia.

Cielo blanco el resto del día.



¿Qué más evidencias necesitan los deficientes amantes del látigo?


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Cielo azul.
> 
> Chorros de aviones a lo bestia.
> 
> ...



La mayoría están a sueldo, pocos serán los deficientes.

Mira por ejemplo el hilo de twiter de la presentadora, se echaron en tromba.


----------



## Mentekator (29 Oct 2022)

El rey debería haber elegido a esta. Más guapa, más culta, y con inteligencia, pero los del NWO le dijeron que no.


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

Pues hoy de buena mañana ya están liados . De Oeste a Este y de Sur a Norte...

Hoy tenéis el cielo encapotado con la fina capa Blanca.

No puedo subir fotos porque me marca demasiado grande el archivo..


----------



## Karlb (29 Oct 2022)

Submormales creyéndose lo de los chemtrails los hay por todas partes.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Mentekator dijo:


> El rey debería haber elegido a esta. Más guapa, más culta, y con inteligencia, pero los del NWO le dijeron que no.



Quien dice que ella querría?


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Pues hoy de buena mañana ya están liados . De Oeste a Este y de Sur a Norte...
> 
> Hoy tenéis el cielo encapotado con la fina capa Blanca.
> 
> No puedo subir fotos porque me marca demasiado grande el archivo..



Antes de sacar la foto, baja la resolución a la cámara.

O haz una captura de pantalla a la foto.


----------



## schulz (29 Oct 2022)

Inteligente y guapa..y con dos...

" Y A ESTO COMO LO LLAMAMOS. ?? ......UNA PIPADA DE UN FUMADOR. ?? ....O AIRE ESTRATIFICADO ?? 









Pedro Sánchez da luz verde a los 'chemtrails': el Ejercito se prepara para fumigarnos desde el cielo







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Polybolis (29 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Las estelas de condensación de forman bajo determinadas condiciones y sí, altitud otra vez, siempre bastante alto, nunca verás una estela de condensación en aviones que vuelen bajo.



Mentira.

Yo he visto aviones soltando estelas entre las nubes este mismo mes. 

Y digo “entre las nubes” porque cuando está nublado no se debería ver ningún avión, porque no vuelan tan bajo. Vais a tener que mejorar la voltereta argumental oficialista.


----------



## Tercios (29 Oct 2022)

ussser dijo:


> La mayoría están a sueldo, pocos serán los deficientes.
> 
> Mira por ejemplo el hilo de twiter de la presentadora, se echaron en tromba.




Seguro que la gran mayoría son cms sanos. Pero también hay bastante mongólico que por temor a afrontar la realidad de un sistema que es su peor enemigo no quiere creer lo que ven sus ojos.

No sabemos por qué fumigan de esta manera pero lo que se puede observar es esto:

1.Cielo azul soleado
2. Chorros de aviones
3. Cielo blanco sol tapado

Por tanto cambian el cielo. Debate para la übercharo Angels Barceló.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Seguro que la gran mayoría son cms sanos. Pero también hay bastante mongólico que por temor a afrontar la realidad de un sistema que es su peor enemigo no quiere creer lo que ven sus ojos.
> 
> No sabemos por qué fumigan de esta manera pero lo que se puede observar es esto:
> 
> ...



El sol abrasa al pasar a través de esa neblina.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (29 Oct 2022)

El tuit es de marzo del 19. Justo una semana antes del "Fin del mundo"


----------



## Waterman (29 Oct 2022)

¿Estamos otra vez en 2019? ah ok, pues no os imaginais lo que va a pasar el año que viene... abro hilo.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2022)

Este hilo es un buen detector de CMs oficialistas.


----------



## A.Daimiel (29 Oct 2022)

es una diosa. No la pueden echar por qué entró por oposición. Las bigotudas comunistas cuerpoestufa ya la relegaron a informativos de menor audiencia de fin de semana. El motivo, no ser de su cuerda. Pero vamos, menudo problema tiene esta mujer para encontrar trabajo. Se la rifarían los medios no afines a la agenda 2030


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Submormales creyéndose lo de los chemtrails los hay por todas partes.




Y NPC también los hay a millones!!!!
No te pusistes las 3 pócimas mágicas?..


----------



## bocadRillo (29 Oct 2022)

Mujer de gran belleza.
Se habría ganado la vida igual de bien como modelo


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

Las cuadrículas no pueden ser originadas por el tráfico aéreo convencional.


----------



## tHE dOG (29 Oct 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Cielo azul.
> 
> Chorros de aviones a lo bestia.
> 
> ...



Y para qué lo hacen


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Las cuadrículas no pueden ser originadas por el tráfico aéreo convencional.



Ni los giros en U.

Un día mientras pescaba vi a uno hacer una S.


----------



## Inner (29 Oct 2022)

[


parcifal dijo:


> Las cuadrículas no pueden ser originadas por el tráfico aéreo convencional.



No se trata de qué son ni de qué las genere, sino que cada vez que se cubre el cielo de nubes de lluvia, salen avionetas a desintegrarlas, sistemáticamente, impidiendo que descarguen agua. Es criminal.


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

Aqui os dejo unas fotos de la cabina de un Boeing 777 de Chemtrail,s con su panel de control y camaras de toberas para ver como el sistema de rociado funciona correctamente...










Camaras-toberas-Chem


Image Camaras-toberas-Chem hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












Chem1


Image Chem1 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












Chem2


Image Chem2 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












Chem3


Image Chem3 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





_*NPC,s Y CRIATURAS SINONIMAS*_ ABTENERSE DE COMENTAR NADA CONMIGO QUE YO YA DEJÉ DE DISCUTIR HACE TIEMPO CON *ANIMALITOS DE 2 PATAS*..


----------



## Karlb (29 Oct 2022)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Y NPC también los hay a millones!!!!
> No te pusistes las 3 pócimas mágicas?..



Ninguna, una abionetta me fuñigó en el confinamiento.


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

Inner dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> No se trata de qué son ni de qué las genere, sino que cada vez que se cubre el cielo de nubes de lluvia, salen avionetas a desintegrarlas, sistemáticamente, impidiendo que descarguen agua. Es criminal.



Igual si supiésemos que motiva el realizar estas prácticas inusuales coneceríamos el objetivo que persiguen sus autores.
¿Que no llueva? Vale. Siguiente pregunta: ¿Por qué?


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

De ahora. Aunque esté el cielo cubierto se les oye, cada 5 minutos.


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

Siguiente pregunta. ¿Quién tiene la capacidad para hacerlo?


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Ninguna, una abionetta me fuñigó en el confinamiento.



Avionetas ninguna...Aviones transcontinentales a porrillo...De noche y sin el transpondedor activado..

Se ve que no sales de tu cueva..


----------



## Falnesatar (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Igual si supiésemos que motiva el realizar estas prácticas inusuales coneceríamos el objetivo que persiguen sus autores.
> ¿Que no llueva? Vale. *Siguiente pregunta: ¿Por qué?*



Si hay que explicar el porqué a estas alturas vamos mal. Es mas que evidente.


----------



## PA\BE (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Siguiente pregunta. ¿Quién tiene la capacidad para hacerlo?


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Siguiente pregunta. ¿Quién tiene la capacidad para hacerlo?



Pues los mismos que pusieron en marcha lo de la *PAPAYAPLANDEMIA*...Los que de verdad mandan en este terrario donde nos hallamos..

Los políticos son simples actores y marionetas...

Esto lo llevan haciendo desde la década de los 80.


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

¿Si se dejara de fumigar que pasaría?


----------



## NXT (29 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Claro, por supuesto siempre se ha visto el cielo así, lo de Madrid hay días que es un escándalo, eso nunca lo he visto en la vida, pero seguid hablando de tonterías mientras nos fumigan.
> 
> Por cierto, un camión no es un medio aéreo...



Antes de acusar a otros de desconocimiento e incluso llamarlos "atontados", deberías saber en qué consiste una desinfección aérea de la que habla el BOE.



Parlakistan dijo:


> BOE.es - BOE-A-2020-4492 Orden SND/351/2020, de 16 de abril, por la que se autoriza a las Unidades NBQ de las Fuerzas Armadas y a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias a utilizar biocidas autorizados por el Ministerio de Sanidad en las labores de desinfección para hacer frente a la crisis sanitaria ocasionada por el COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La desinfección aérea se llama así porque la forma de aplicar el producto es por el aire mediante nebulizadores, no porque se haga desde un avión.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> ¿Si se dejara de fumigar que pasaría?



Que se acabaría la "sequia", por ejemplo.


----------



## Karlb (29 Oct 2022)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Avionetas ninguna...Aviones transcontinentales a porrillo...De noche y sin el transpondedor activado..
> 
> Se ve que no sales de tu cueva..



Ahora mismo los tienes en el aire dejando la estela y con el chivato encendido. ¿Dónde se denuncia esto?


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Que se acabaría la "sequia", por ejemplo.



¿Y eso que conllevaría?


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Ahora mismo los tienes en el aire dejando la estela y con el chivato encendido. ¿Dónde se denuncia esto?



No puedes denunciarlo porque van a pasar de ti....

No serias el primero en hacerlo....

Esto esta por encima de los paises soberanos y los supuestos estados democráticos..


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

Agua y comida para todos. 
Ergo el objetivo es...


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Este no va un poco a contramano?


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Agua y comida para todos.
> Ergo el objetivo es...



Lo contrario a lo que se experimentó con la revolución verde y que originó un aumento exponencial de la población mundial 

https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolución_verde


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Agua y comida para todos.
> Ergo el objetivo es...



Tener un rebaño esclavo de humanos y NPC,s lo mas asustadizos, sumisos, carentes de recursos y dependientes de *"ellos" *lo maximo posible....

Despues de la carencia del agua potable vienen _*las monedas digitales*_ y ya cierran el circulo.....Control absoluto de tu_* LIBERTAD*_...


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Mentira.
> 
> Yo he visto aviones soltando estelas entre las nubes este mismo mes.
> 
> Y digo “entre las nubes” porque cuando está nublado no se debería ver ningún avión, porque no vuelan tan bajo. Vais a tener que mejorar la voltereta argumental oficialista.



Mi postura no es oficialista, no digo que no estén esparciendo metales pesados o la mierda que se les ocurra por el aire. Lo mismo en el agua o los cultivos. Lo que digo es que no lo hacen con lo que llamáis chemtrails, es tan simple como darse cuenta que cuando veis las estelas todos los aviones las sueltan y cuando no las veis ningún avión las suelta; si fuera lo que decís en un mismo trozo de cielo, misma altitud y mismo espacio de tiempo se verían algunos aviones soltando estelas y otros no, pero no todos o ninguno, esto es simplemente imposible de hacer desde un punto de vista logístico.


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

¿Quién financió la revolución verde?


----------



## Lammero (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Las cuadrículas no pueden ser originadas por el tráfico aéreo convencional.




¿Corredores aéreos + corrientes de aire?


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

sigamos...
Por qué Bill Gates es el mayor agricultor de Estados Unidos - Ethic


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Aqui os dejo unas fotos de la cabina de un Boeing 777 de Chemtrail,s con su panel de control y camaras de toberas para ver como el sistema de rociado funciona correctamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde la segunda guerra mundial se dan las CONTRAILS, no chemtrails, 





“Chemtrail” Aircraft Photos – Contrail Science


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> ¿Corredores aéreos + corrientes de aire?



Buen intento.

Ahora explica porque ensucian un cielo perfectamente azul.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Oct 2022)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Tener un rebaño esclavo de humanos y NPC,s lo mas asustadizos, sumisos, carentes de recursos y dependientes de *"ellos" *lo maximo posible....
> 
> Despues de la carencia del agua potable vienen _*las monedas digitales*_ y ya cierran el circulo.....Control absoluto de tu_* LIBERTAD*_...



yo ejjjque soy mu listo y pago con el brizum ese, ya ni me recuerdo del hefectivo jejej que listo soi


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> ¿Quién financió la revolución verde?


----------



## Creador de Realidades (29 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Desde la segunda guerra mundial se dan las CONTRAILS, no chemtrails,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y "*foo fighter*" tambien... Y por ahí siguen escondidas..


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Y "*foo fighter*" tambien... Y por ahí siguen escondidas..



Foo fighters se ven miles todos los días, por todas partes.


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

El Plan por el Control: el Informe Kissinger - NSSM 200. Proyectos a largo plazo


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

De este informe nace la agenda 2030


----------



## Polybolis (29 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Mi postura no es oficialista, no digo que no estén esparciendo metales pesados o la mierda que se les ocurra por el aire. Lo mismo en el agua o los cultivos. Lo que digo es que no lo hacen con lo que llamáis chemtrails, es tan simple como darse cuenta que cuando veis las estelas todos los aviones las sueltan y cuando no las veis ningún avión las suelta; si fuera lo que decís en un mismo trozo de cielo, misma altitud y mismo espacio de tiempo se verían algunos aviones soltando estelas y otros no, pero no todos o ninguno, esto es simplemente imposible de hacer desde un punto de vista logístico.



Hablas desde el desconocimiento. También he visto aviones tirando estelas al mismo tiempo que otros no, y al mismo tiempo que otros tirando estelas que se disipan inmediatamente (ésas sí que son de condensación). 

Es tan fácil como tomarse la molestia de mirar un rato al cielo todos lo días, pero visto lo visto lo voy a tener que grabar. Y tan falso debe de ser, que al murciano le acaban de tirar un vídeo de 8 segundos de unos aviones soltando mierda.


----------



## parcifal (29 Oct 2022)

Y así estamos...


----------



## Jotagb (29 Oct 2022)

Ya han llegado los totalitarios para insultar y decir que está equivocado. No conocen la geoingeneria y que la aplican para modificar el clima.


----------



## Jotagb (29 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Submormales creyéndose lo de los chemtrails los hay por todas partes.



Y tontos que no creen la geoingeneria también, los mismos que decían que la vacuna era segura y el COVID nos iba a matar. Mi abuelo decía que si los tontos volaran taparian el sol y no estaba equivocado.


----------



## MarloStanfield (29 Oct 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Esta mujer siempre ha tenido una mirada desconcertante *como de…. Serpiente*?



de puta loca.


----------



## Mark_ (29 Oct 2022)

belenus dijo:


> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243323
> Ver archivo adjunto 1243324



Han pasado de la TV a internet. Aunque en internet puedes encontrar mucha más variedad, la cruda realidad es que la gente al final busca lo que quiere oir y lo que le gusta, haciendo que la manipulación sea mucho más bestia que en la propia TV al ser un medio infinitamente más potente que la TV.

El problema no es el medio, el problema es que la gente es estúpida y carece del más mínimo sentido crítico.


----------



## Don Pelayo (29 Oct 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> La del tiempo, y el resto de perros vendidos, deberian tener en cuenta que hace nada explotó un volcán que mandó millones de toneladas de vapor de agua a la estratosfera provocando lo que hoy sufrimos.



Imagino, desde la ignorancia, que a la larga deberán producirse más precipitaciones ¿no?


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Hablas desde el desconocimiento. También he visto aviones tirando estelas al mismo tiempo que otros no, y al mismo tiempo que otros tirando estelas que se disipan inmediatamente (ésas sí que son de condensación).
> 
> Es tan fácil como tomarse la molestia de mirar un rato al cielo todos lo días, pero visto lo visto lo voy a tener que grabar. Y tan falso debe de ser, que al murciano le acaban de tirar un vídeo de 8 segundos de unos aviones soltando mierda.



El que habla desde el desconocimiento eres tú, desde el suelo y sin prismáticos eres incapaz de diferenciar si un avión está en FL350 ó FL330 (sólo verás dos aviones muy alto), en uno de los niveles se pueden dar las condiciones para la condensación y en el otro no de manera que uno de los aviones la forma y el otro no.

Yo miro al cielo, te lo aseguro


----------



## Perchas (29 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El que habla desde el desconocimiento eres tú, desde el suelo y sin prismáticos eres incapaz de diferenciar si un avión está en FL350 ó FL330 (sólo verás dos aviones muy alto), en uno de los niveles se pueden dar las condiciones para la condensación y en el otro no de manera que uno de los aviones la forma y el otro no.
> 
> Yo miro al cielo, te lo aseguro



No insista, no le creeran, no saben de la fisica de particulas del keroseno que forman la condensacion en funcion de la humedad y temperatura del aire a determinadas alturas y en funcion de esos datos o permenece la estela o desaparece a la vista unos pocos de cientos de metros al salir por las toberas.

Otra cosa es los aviones a helices y reactores que estan preparados para fumigar yoduro de plata, aluminio, Grafeno, etc. etc, esos son los que crean esas nubes raras raras, que jamas se asemejan a al estelas de los reactores comerciales, que tambien rocian grafeno sin ellos saberlo pues el keroseno que les cargan tambien la mano larga llega a este combustible, que no se degrada hasta 1200º y los gases de la tobera alcanzan los 950º, asique el oxido de grafeno cae para abajo.

Como deacia franco, _"no se meta usted en politica", _hace tiempo que no entro en discusiones.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (29 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ya han llegado los totalitarios para insultar y decir que está equivocado. No conocen la geoingeneria y que la aplican para modificar el clima.



Lo increíble es que EEUU lo uso en Vietnam como si nada, hace 70 años.

La técnica habrá mejorada.

Yo pienso que tanto la siembra de nubes, como lo de romper el granizo no es un plan malvado, es solo agricultura, aunque luego destrocen el clima.

Igual que los coches crean una boina, los aviones hacen reflector la luz


----------



## palmerita (29 Oct 2022)

Chemtrail Planes


Visit the post for more.




taftchemtrails.com


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (29 Oct 2022)

__





Operation Popeye - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Chemtrail Planes
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> ...





“Chemtrail” Aircraft Photos – Contrail Science


----------



## mindugi (29 Oct 2022)

Mis observaciones concuerdan con las de los foreros. Las estelas se difuminan formando un cielo lechoso, se ve como niebla a mucha altura. Las nubes no descargan agua o como mucho gotean un poco. Los patrones geométricos de difusión consisten en líneas rectas que rayan el cielo.

Algo echan, pero no creo que sea youduro de plata porque su mecanismo de acción no concuerda con el fenómeno que observo. Con AgI las nubes deberían descargar violentamente, pero no lo hacen. Pasa todo lo contrario, las nubes pierden densidad

Este año no ha habido gota fría en Murcia

¿Para inundar los túneles del vietcong quizás? Coges un plano topográfico, identificas las áreas inundables en las que se esconde el enemigo y provocas que las nubes descarguen en ese punto para provocar un aguacero


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (29 Oct 2022)

La tecnología no tendría pq ser desarrollada por otros.

Una cosa es que no funcione, otra es que desde 1970 hasta ahora no hayan seguido haciendo experimentos. 

La chorropedia es lo que más a mano está, yo no voy a ponerme a leer informes y artículos científicos primero pq no lo entendería y segundo no voy a perder el tiempo en eso. Yo lo escuché en un documental sobre la guerra fría y para ver si era cierto lo busque y me apareció la wiki, el economista, otros periódicos, etc


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (29 Oct 2022)

Ingeniero ... informático?

Aún así, que más da, el programa existió, hace 50 años, es seruy inocente el pensar que no han hecha nada más desde entonces. 

Te hablo de un país que habrá destonado cientos de bombas nucleares tanto en Nevada como en Bikini, para saber qué pasaría.

Te recuerdo los experimentos de los japoneses y los Nazi? Crees que la URSS, China o EEUU no hacen cosas así?

Con eso no digo que existan un plan malvado de chemtrails a gran escala. No les hace falta, ya comemos microplasticos y respiramos mierda


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (29 Oct 2022)

Te repito que yo no estoy diciendo que haya una conspiración, o que las estelas sean chemtrails, yorudo de plata o lo que quieras. 

Te digo que existe la geoingenieria desde hace 50 años, y que seguro que han investigado más. 

Solo dije eso.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Cielos tóxicos (2008)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: La doctora Tess Martin (Anne Heche), especialista en enfermedades víricas, viaja a Seattle para estudiar una terrible epidemia que se está propagando a un ritmo vertiginoso. Como la situación se ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Perchas (29 Oct 2022)

A lo mejor no me explicado bien,

Para que haya condensacion a esas alturas tiene que haber *una particula bien calentita post-combustion del keroseno* y es alrededor de esta particula donde se forma el vapor de agua cuando se enfria a determinadas alturas y esto lo hace a una velocidad vertiginosa, cuando hay ausencia de humedad si observais con unos anteojos vereis que a unos cientos de metros desaparece la estela de los motores.

Sin esa particula caliente ni humedad no hay estela,


----------



## cimarrón (29 Oct 2022)

melafo en misionero sin poder pestañear.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

Espero que estés disfrutando.


----------



## M4rk (29 Oct 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Con la altitud cambia la temperatura, densidad, presión y composición del aire. Así que sí, va a ser por la altitud. Lo de la estela no recta es porque se disuelve y el viento la dispersa cuando cambian los parámetros que he dicho antes, y sí, lo has adivinado, el viento también depende de la altitud.
> 
> Las estelas de condensación de forman bajo determinadas condiciones y sí, altitud otra vez, siempre bastante alto, nunca verás una estela de condensación en aviones que vuelen bajo.



Pues seré un puto magufo pero fotos como la de aquí abajo no las recuerdo yo cuando era pequeño, allá por los años 90... Nubes de condensación mis cojones.


ussser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1243458


----------



## M4rk (29 Oct 2022)

Pero me cago en la puta hombre, ¿cómo va a perdurar tanto tiempo en el cielo condensación de ese tipo? Si las nubes cambian y se dispersan mucho más rápidamente que esa mierda... Que no puede ser solo agua en suspensión joder.


----------



## ussser (29 Oct 2022)

He aprendido mucho en este foro. De ti no voy a aprender nada, porque eres todo lo que intento evitar.

Disfruta de lo que sea que te reporte respaldar este crimen. Todo llega.

Ahora te voy a ignorar porque me pones enfermo.


----------



## Shy (29 Oct 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Pues seré un puto magufo pero fotos como la de aquí abajo no las recuerdo yo cuando era pequeño, allá por los años 90... Nubes de condensación mis cojones.



Ni yo pero es que ahora tampoco las he visto. Habría que ver donde está hecha la foto, temperatura, humedad, etc.


----------



## Lammero (30 Oct 2022)

goder con el inginiero

Biones "a casi cero de presión" pero que vuelan tan bajo que se pueden distinguir las alas xD

ignore

Attack ideas, not people


----------



## ussser (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## ussser (30 Oct 2022)




----------

